# kerria / holly



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, I saw this plant at a nursery and it caught my eye. Only $15 for a big pot, do you know if bees would go for it? 
http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/54605/

Also, bumbles were all over blue male hollies, I need a couple of them for around my front porch. I'm already sold, but if someone has any additional advice it would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Double-Flowering Japanese Kerria, Japanese Rose, Easter Rose, Yellow Rose of Texas*

he bees do well on plants in the rose and aster family.
The double flower may not be productive for the bees.
Perhaps someone in your locality can provide more useful information.
Ernie


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, I found this today, I'm sure I'll find some additional ideas here on this forum.

http://www.honeybeelab.com/wiki/Fac...roducing_plants:_Both_major_and_minor_sources


----------

